# how do you



## MochaBean04 (Nov 30, 2004)

i have a picture to post and im not sure how to post it  can some one explain how??? thanks a bunch


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 9, 2004)

Do you mean you have a pic you want to use as an avatar, or what?


----------



## WayneT (Dec 9, 2004)

Michael, I PM'd MochaBean on 20th November offering help. mocha has not logged in since, hence the message is still sitting in my Outbox.


----------

